# Fantail loft question



## dainironfoot (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi guys, I am looking to get a pair or two of fantails and was wondering what size of loft is a good for a breeding pair. Since they aren't getting out to fly free like other breeds do(I'm told they are lousy fliers) do they need a bigger loft for excersize? And can I keep two breeding pairs together and just have seperate nest boxes or do they need to be completely seperated? Thanx a bunch guys, just trying to get all this figured out before I make the wrong loft. Thanx,

-Tony


----------



## romanallover (Jan 31, 2010)

i breed indian fantails but my loft isnt a model but here is what i think would be perfect(or close to it) you need a loft to house the bird(designs found in loft section) and attached to that is a nice flypan made from hardware cloth...the bigger the better.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Yes, they like their space! And they can fly like to the top of a roof.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I have American Fantails, and this is what I started with. I built this for my first pair...










4X4X4 on legs with a nest box on the end.
Its a little rough  , (my cousin has a 'hobby lumber mill' and he has acres of lumber and timbers piled up that he lets me take)
I got a second pair and added on to it - another 4X4X4 with another nest box.
Kept the 2 pairs together with no problems. The nest boxes were on each end.
As they multiplied, I added on again and this is what it ended up looking like...










I since moved, breaking down the cage and bringing it with me, but I built this temporary loft for them at my new house. 4X8X8









*Everything I build is in 4 or 8 ft measurements - it's easier...because I have no building experience!
Fantails don't need a huge flight cage (like other breeds). They spend alot of time on the bottom and their flying is usually limited to get from point A to B.
I've noticed they like different 'levels' with platforms.......to 'strut on'
Hope this helps.
** OH!....and don't use 'chicken wire'!


----------



## Marcos Montes (Oct 24, 2007)

I do like your lofts, even the tiniest...


----------



## dainironfoot (Aug 3, 2010)

Wow thanx for the great pics and info! I really appreciate it. 

-Tony


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

I would suggest a hutch-type enclosure (just like what MSFreebird has!) for them. They do love to get out and flap their wings though. Mine fly out of the cage, peck around on the ground and flap their wings, then fly back in when they are done.. That is all the flying they do. ( I would say a grand total of four feet per day  ) 
But they do flap quite a bit, they may put a mile or so on their wings each day just from that!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

make sure you have enough room if your going to let them hatch future babies..you would need room for the TOTAL amount of birds you want.. one pair can easily hatch 8 babies in one season, if you let them..and prolly more.. if you just want a pair or two pair..then you can always use your fake eggs and not let them hatch the real eggs..


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

good looking lofts for no building experiance


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

i breed all kinds of fantails but they need a simple space like most pigeons have and it also depends how many you have, also they need room with there huge tails.=]


----------

